# GT Treffen 2012 - Summit of the GT Dinosaurs



## LeFrankdrien (18. März 2012)

GT Treffen 2012 â Summit of the GT Dinosaurs

Hallo zusammen,

Wie jeder gemerkt hat, verlief die Suche nach einem Ausrichter und Ort fÃ¼r das GT Treffen 2012 eher schleppend.​ 
Mountymaus und ich waren allerdings der Meinung, dass es schade sei, das Treffen sterben zu lassen, da es ja mittlerweile echte Freundschaften hervorgebracht hat und es immer richtig schÃ¶n war, die anderen GTler wieder zu sehen.​ 
Selbstlos wie sie eben ist, hat sich Insa bereit erklÃ¤rt, das GT Treffen 2012 wieder in Bad Karlshafen auszurichten.

HierfÃ¼r vorab schon mal ein dickes DankeschÃ¶n!!!!!

Auch der Gedanke, wie bei einer groÃen Messe einen festen Austragungsort festzulegen kam ins Spiel und hat meiner Meinung nach auch einen gewissen Reiz (jetzt soll aber keiner denken, dass GT-heini und mountymaus jedes Jahr fÃ¼r die Anderen die Arbeit machen)!!

Wie haben uns auch darauf geeinigt, den Modus im Vorfeld zu verÃ¤ndern und Fakten zu schaffen! Das heiÃt im Klartext:

Â· das Treffen findet in BK statt, eine WahlmÃ¶glichkeit gibt es nicht,
Â· die GT Dinosaurier haben sich bereits auf einen fixen Termin verstÃ¤ndigt,
Â· GTler auÃerhalb des harten Kerns kÃ¶nnen natÃ¼rlich weiterhin gerne teilnehmen,
Â· um Insa nicht die gesamte Arbeit aufzubÃ¼rden erwarte ich UnterstÃ¼tzung bei der Organisation, egal wie!

Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Daten:

Â· Zeitpunkt: 10.08.-12.08
Â· Ort: Campingplatz Bad Karlshafen: http://www.campingplatz-bad-karlshafen.de/
Â· Bisherige TN-Liste: 
Tom (tomasius)
Sascha (GT-Hinterland)
RenÃ© (lyteka)
Benjamin mit Frau und Kind (Ketterechts)
Peter (peru73)
JÃ¶rg (gt-heini)
Insa (mountymaus)

Meldungen Ã¼ber die Teilnahme kÃ¶nne auch gerne Ã¼bers LMB abgegeben werden, der Eintrag wird demnÃ¤chst erfolgen.

Ich werde keine Details zu mÃ¶glichen Hotels hier posten, ich wÃ¼rde mich sowieso freuen, wenn alle auf dem Camping blieben.

Um Insa zu entlasten kÃ¶nnte ICH folgendes beisteuern:

Â· Grill
Â· Feuerfass
Â· Grillbesteck
Â· Grillkohle
Â· evtl. Bierzeltgarnituren, das muss ich aber noch klÃ¤ren
Â· im Zweifelsfall auch Feuerholz, muss ich auch noch klÃ¤ren

Das ganze kann ich in einem AnhÃ¤nger transportieren, wenn also noch was benÃ¶tigt wird, einfach melden.

Alle anderen bitte ich, Insa zu unterstÃ¼tzen und ihr so viel Arbeit wie mÃ¶glich abzunehmen.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. März 2012)

Termin ist im LMB eingetragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2012)

Der Campingplatz mit Feuerstelle ist reserviert.


----------



## Ketterechts (18. März 2012)

Super , dann werd ich gleich mal Urlaub einreichen .

Wir kommen wieder mit unserem Wohnwagen .

A bissl was können wir auch mitbringen , sollte nur nicht zu schwer sein , da die Zuladung bei dem betagten Stück doch eher gering ist , aber ne Kiste Feuerholz oder dergleichen geht immer .


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2012)

Angemeldet 

Ich freue mich schon die alten Gesichter wieder zu sehen. Aber ich bin auch sehr gespannt, wer von den Jungs, die noch nicht so oft teilnehmen konnten und von den "Neulingen" sich hinzugesellt. Jeder ist Willkommen und gern gesehen. Und für alle, die noch unentschlossen sind, hier ein paar Eindrücke von den treffen in Bad Karlshafen.

















Ach ja, Aldi, Rewe, Metzger und Bäcker sind in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zum Campingplatz. Also Versorgungsprobleme gehören in Karlshafen nicht zur Tagesordnung. Alles, was man braucht ist bunt gedrucktes papier mit Namen Euro. 


Eine erste Strecke, die auch die alten Hasen nicht komplett kennen, habe ich auch schon im Kopf.


----------



## Sascha31 (18. März 2012)

Hi !

Die Bilder sehen gut aus ! Sieht nach einer menge Spass aus 
Also eingefleischter GT-Fan bin ich jetzt nicht...aber ich hab zwei in
meiner Sammlung...ob das reicht   

Gruss aus Franggge


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2012)

Sascha31 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Die Bilder sehen gut aus ! Sieht nach einer menge Spass aus
> Also eingefleischter GT-Fan bin ich jetzt nicht...aber ich hab zwei in
> ...



Ja, Spaß hatten wir dort immer. Selbst, wo im 2. Jahr das Wetter nicht unbedingt das beste war. 

Bei zwei GTs kannst Du ja noch gleich einen Bekannten mitbringen.


----------



## MUD´doc (19. März 2012)

Wenn es der alteingesessenen GT-Gemeinde recht ist, dann 
würde ich gerne meiner Nachbarschaft einen Besuch abstatten. 
Bringe mein kleines Outpost (auch wieder gereinigt), 
eine Kiste leckeres "Wasser, Malz und Hopfen"-Bräu unserer Region 
und ein schickes BMX samt Besitzerin mit.
Jörg, ich wollte erst noch Fragen =]
Grüße


----------



## Kruko (19. März 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wenn es der alteingesessenen GT-Gemeinde recht ist, dann
> würde ich gerne meiner Nachbarschaft einen Besuch abstatten.
> Bringe mein kleines Outpost (auch wieder gereinigt),
> eine Kiste leckeres "Wasser, Malz und Hopfen"-Bräu unserer Region
> ...



Alles nur kein Schädelbräu 

Hier braucht aber grundsätzlich niemand zu fragen, ob er kommen kann. Hat es nie gegeben und soll es auch in Zukunft nicht geben.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2012)

Vorausgesetzt ich finde Mitfahrer die einen Teil der Spritkosten übernehmen, werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein. Im Gepäck wird aber nur das Zaskar sein, um überhaupt ein GT dabei zu haben. Meine Touren bestreite ich inzwischen auf einem Intense


----------



## Cad2 (21. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt ich finde Mitfahrer die einen Teil der Spritkosten übernehmen, werde ich versuchen dabei zu sein.



bin evtl dabei, habe ab 13.08. urlaub. muss ich mal sehen ob ich den freitag auch noch frei bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2012)

..Anreise ist auch am Sa. möglich...man muss nicht unbedingt am Freitag anreisen..

Freitag wird eh nur gesoffen und Kettenfett geschwätzt....

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Freitag wird eh nur gesoffen und Kettenfett geschwätzt....



Das ist doch der Hauptgrund, wegen dem man zum Treffen kommt


----------



## thedom (21. März 2012)

servus....darf man da auch nur zum gucken kommen? auch ohne ein GT? von lauenförde hab ich es ja nicht weit.


----------



## mountymaus (21. März 2012)

Natürlich, warum denn nicht??

Wir freuen uns immer jemanden begrüßen zu dürfen.

Es wird sicherlich auch noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Grill frei sein, wo du dein mitgebrachtes *G*e*T*ier drauflegen kannst.


----------



## Ketterechts (24. März 2012)

Wir bräuchten ne Runde , wo man mit so einem Gespann und mittelmässiger ( bis dahin noch aufzubauen ) Kondition mitfahren kann .


----------



## mountymaus (24. März 2012)

Junge ist der groß geworden,
der Kurze kann ja fast selbst fahren... 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall eine Strecke für das Gefährt finden. Uns schwebt da schon was vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2012)

Genial. So einen Singletrailer will ich meinem Zwerg auch verpassen


----------



## mountymaus (28. März 2012)

Der Grill ist auch wieder reserviert....


----------



## Oh-Markus (3. April 2012)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich mich hier ziemlich rar gemacht habe, weil mein GT nur noch in der Garage steht, würde ich diemal trotzdem gerne wieder kommen.

Kann nur sagen, Karlhafen war ein klasse Platz, und die Touren, die die beiden ausgesucht hatten waren echt gut. 

Da packe ich doch das GT nochmals aus ... und vielleicht ist auch das GT XCR bis dahin fertig ...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## SpeedyR (5. April 2012)

Ni Hao allerseits!

Nachdem ich schon das letzte Jahr nicht dabeisein konnte,solls dieses Jahr wiedermal klappen.In China geht leider kein Facebook,also kann ichs ned so genau sagen.aber ich denke das haut hin.Alleine scho weil ich mitm 'Steffen nen trinken wollte :-gell 

Schauen wir mal.....

Beste Grüße aus Changzhou (Der Weltmetropole des Weisswurstäquators des Nirgendswo  )

Beste Grüße Rafael


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2012)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Alleine scho weil ich mitm 'Steffen nen trinken wollte :-gell



Stimmt, da war ja noch was. Dann pack bitte mal das Uzzi mit ein


----------



## mountymaus (5. April 2012)

@Markus, Rafael !!!

Schön von euch zu lesen!!!
Manche melden sich ja nicht mal, obwohl man sie persönlich angeschrieben hat und ONLINE waren.

Ich/wir würden uns freuen euch wieder in Bad Karlshafen begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## Manni1599 (6. April 2012)

· das Treffen findet in BK statt, eine Wahlmöglichkeit gibt es nicht,
· die GT Dinosaurier haben sich bereits auf einen fixen Termin verständigt,
· GTler außerhalb des harten Kerns können natürlich weiterhin gerne teilnehmen,
· um Insa nicht die gesamte Arbeit aufzubürden erwarte ich Unterstützung bei der Organisation, egal wie! (Zitatauszug Peter)

Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, wollte ich mich hier eigentlich gar nicht mehr melden. 
So als "geduldeter", *gefühlt* nicht wilkommener außerhalb des "harten" Kerns.

Eigentlich habe ich auch keine Lust, mich zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich (fast) kein modernes GT mehr habe. Auch wenn immer noch 9 meiner Räder GTs sind. Die Akzeptanz, wenn man auch andere Marken fährt, geht für mich hier gegen NULL. 

Natürlich würde ich gerne kommen, allein schon um die Menschen wiederzusehen, mit denen man einst viel Spaß hatte. 
Da ich aber ziemlich aktiv in der Radszene bin, muss ich auch abwägen, wieviel "alleinsein" ich Daggi zumuten kann und will. Daggi hat neue Hobbys entdeckt, wo sie sehr aktiv ist, die haben nichts mit unserem Hobby zu tun.
Bis zum Treffen in Karlshafen im August habe ich zum Beispiel Nächstes WE Hellmuts Höllenritt auf dem Zettel, danach das komplette WE Burning Frame in Hamburg. In der Woche, in der Himmelfahrt ist, steigt die 2012er Ausgabe von Harzbeat, da werde ich eine ganze Woche auf der Hütte vor Ort sein. Am WE vor dem *G*roßen *T*reffen Karlshafen ist SIS, wo ich auch wieder sein werde.

Also kann ich noch nicht zu 100% zusagen.
Und ich hätte an GTs eigentlich nur Klassiker zu bieten, allesamt starr.
Und da ich nach der Ausfahrt nicht so verbeult wie Tom 2007 aussehen möchte, würde ich sowieso eine gemäßigte Runde vorziehen. Für einige muss die Ausfahrt ja Marathon-Charakter haben, das schreckt mich natürlich auch ab.

So denn, euch allen ruhige und schöne Ostertage,

Manni


----------



## Manni1599 (6. April 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @Markus, Rafael !!!
> 
> Schön von euch zu lesen!!!
> Manche melden sich ja nicht mal, obwohl man sie persönlich angeschrieben hat und ONLINE waren.
> ...



Ach ja, irgendwie fühle ich mich beobachtet......


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2012)

Könnt Ihr Euch ggfs mal am Telefon aussprechen?
Manni, wir sehen uns in der Pfalz.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Euch ggfs mal am Telefon aussprechen?
> Manni, wir sehen uns in der Pfalz.



Ich bitte darum. Es wäre schade wenn die Gemeinde sich sich aufspalten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. April 2012)

moin,

mir geht es aehnlich wie Manni, tanze zum einen auf zig Hochzeiten (in Sachen Bike), alleine im Mai stehen 2 Marathons an, im Juni ein Alpenwochenende, im Juli wieder ein paar Tage Alpen und im August ist dann SIS und noch mal 8-10 Tage Alpen. Das alles ist immer wieder familientechnisch eine kleine Herausforderung. In der freien Zeit dazwischen muss ich ja auch noch ein wenig berufstätig sein...

Zum anderen habe ich keine GTs mehr, mit denen es sich in BK vernünftig rumtoben lässt; das eingängige Psyclone mit Starrgabel kommt nicht die Rampen hoch, die anderen GTs sind weg, neue GTs sind definitiv nicht in Planung.

BK und die ganzen GTler würde mich schon mal wieder reizen, aber extra einen Tag Urlaub nehmen und mal locker 1100km an einem Wochenende runterreissen mag ich nicht, kriege ich auch terminlich nicht hin.

Also, wünsche Euch ein schönes GT Wochenende!


----------



## Stemmel (6. April 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> ...Manche melden sich ja nicht mal, obwohl man sie persönlich angeschrieben hat



Stimmt!



mountymaus schrieb:


> und ONLINE waren...



Stimmt auch - und manchmal sogar online ohne angemeldet gewesen zu sein. 

Hier dann öffentlich meine Absage zu dem Treffen. 
Manni kann natürlich fahren, schließlich ist das sein Hobby. Für meine Hobbies lässt er mir auch genügend Freizeit und ist auch das eine oder andere Wochenende alleine. Schade ist nur, dass ich dieses Jahr nicht mit zu SiS kann, das war die letzten zwei Jahre sehr spaßig.


----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

hallo zusammen

wieich insa schon geschrieben habe, geht es mir wiederum geht ähnlich wie nicolai. geplant sind ssec, finale, ti-treffen zh, sis, l'eroica und dann noch 650km (einfach) wegstrecke nach bkh.

aktuelle gts habe ich zwar noch, aber der aufwand für ein wochenende ist enorm und ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht kommen werde. 

ich wünsche allen teilnehmern viel spass im schönen weserbergland und freue mich darauf einige in weidenthal zu sehen!


----------



## mountymaus (8. April 2012)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest.*


----------



## mountymaus (20. April 2012)

Hallo 
An *ALLE* GT'ler Ihr seid recht herzlich zum GT Treffen in Bad Karlshafen eingeladen. Es wird niemand ausgegrenzt. 
Die Touren werden für jeden fahrbar sein und es wird auf schwächere Rücksicht genommen. So, wie es bisher auch immer gewesen ist.

Im Anhang habe ich noch die Anfahrten nach Bad Karlshafen zugefügt. Änderungen der Straßenführung (Ortsumgehungen... etc.) habe ich nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich freue mich auf das GT Treffen 2012!
Alte Bekannte wieder treffen und hoffentlich neue Gesichter kennenzulernen. 
Soll es den auch wieder T-Shirts zum Treffen geben?

Grüße an alle
Sascha


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

also bis jetzt hab ich von GT Shirts noch nix konkretes gehört. Da sie nun aber auch schon fest zum Treffen gehören, sollten wieder welche aufgelegt werden.

Die Orga für die Anfertigung könnte ich übernehmen, ein solcher T-Shirt Veredler liegt auf dem Arbeitsweg. Das Motiv muss allerdings jemand anderes gestalten. So was wie "Earn your wings in Bad Karlshafen" oder so..

Freiwillige vor! Tom? 

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (7. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte eher an "Earned my wings". 
Vorlage kann ich gerne erstellen.

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2012)

Hi Tom,

ja, DU bekommst die Sonderedition des Shirt. Earned my wings and bit the dust in BK.... Das musste jetzt sein...

Wegen mir gerne, wenn sonst keiner Einwände hat. Fänd ich gut wenn der Tom das übernehmen würde. Dafür darfst dann als Einziger mal über das Oberrohr vom renovierten Xizang lecken...

Wie erwähnt könnt ich die restliche Abwicklung übernehmen...

Viele Grüße
peru



tomasius schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an "Earned my wings".
> Vorlage kann ich gerne erstellen.
> 
> Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (7. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich aber mal echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt...

Kann ja nur gut, ähm sehr gut werden!!


----------



## Ketterechts (9. Mai 2012)

Oh ja T-Shirts !!


----------



## Boramaniac (27. Mai 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das gelesen hatte, wollte ich mich hier eigentlich gar nicht mehr melden.
> So als "geduldeter", *gefühlt* nicht wilkommener außerhalb des "harten Kerns"



Guten Morgen @ GT'ler

ich 'fühle' das aehnlich wie Manni. Ich haette auch grosses Interesse an EUREM Treffen, aber wenn man hier nur viel mitliest, kommt in einem schon das Gefuehl des Dortgeduldetwerdens auf, zumal man nicht zum "harten Kern" gehoert. 

Und Bad Kalle ist ein schöner Ort zum Biken. Ich war gerade letzte Woche zum 2radforum-Treffen dort. Wir sind den Diemel-Radweg entlang gefahren.

Wie steht es denn darum, sich auch noch kurzfristig zu entscheiden? Pennen kann ich ja im Auto. Und im E-Fall kann ich auch den Guestrower Tiger mitnehmen, der wohnt ja 'um die Ecke'.

Gruss Bora


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht, woher diese Stimmung von wegen "geduldet" kommt. Tigersclaw hatte mal einen Thread gestartet, wo er eine Diskussion anregte. Wer dies nach lesen möchte, kann das hier gern tun. Beteildigung war damals gleich null. 

Mountymaus wurde von verschiedenen Seiten gefragt, ob Sie das ganze organisieren würde. Hintergrund war, dass es damals vielen hier gefallen hat.

Ich finde es mehr als unfähr, diejenigen, die wieder an einem schönes Wochenende mit allen GT-Besitzern interessiert sind, jetzt hier an den Pranger zu stellen. Es soll in keinster Weise jemand ausgegrenzt werden bzw. sich so fühlen. Wenn dies aber jemand meint, so kann er sich auch gerne persönlich bei mountymaus, peru73 oder mir melden. Der einzigste, der hier vielleicht einen Grund haben dürfte, ist für mich Tigersclaw, da er die Diskussion angeregt hat.

Außerdem sei von mir zur Wahl des Ortes noch gesagt: Die letzten Jahre fand immer eine Abstimmung statt. Dies empfand jeder hier als sinnvoll. Die letzten beiden Jahre war der Ort aber von Personen bestimmt worden, die dann nicht beim Treffen anwesend waren. Darüber sollte man auch mal nachdenken, bevor hier ein Faß aufgemacht wird.

Mountymaus beobachtete wer hier die letzten Wochen online war und hat dann auch persönlich zum Treffen eingeladen. Sie kann aber auch nicht immer online sein und damit soll auch gleichzeitig eine nicht erhaltene  persönliche Einladung entschuldigt sein. Es gibt schleißlich auch für Sie noch ein Leben außerhalb dieses Forums.

Zur Datumswahl sei dann noch angemerkt. Mountymaus muss, wie einige hier auch wissen, jedes zweite Wochenende arbeiten. Es ist ja wohl klar, dass das Orga-Team dann auch anwesend sein sollte. Es entstehen für die Orga Regelmäßig Kosten, wo hier keiner nachfragt.

So, und nun hoffe ich, dass hier auch mal etwas mehr positives rüberkommt und man die Arbeit des Orga-Teams auch zu schätzen weiß. Mir ist schon klar, dass man Kritik leichter schreibt als Lob. Aber es muss auch mal Schluß damit sein. Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass das Treffen irgendwann nicht mehr stattfindet, weil keiner mehr Lust hat ständig kritisiert zu werden.

@manni

Da Benjamin mit Trailer fahren möchte, wird es sicherlich eine gemäßigte Runde geben. Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich sicherlich auch klassisch fahren. Das ist doch eigentlich auch der Reiz des Treffens oder?? Das moderne Zeug kann ich mir im Laden anschauen und Probe fahren.


----------



## Boramaniac (27. Mai 2012)

@ gt-heini

Nein, den Aufwand des Orga-Teams stellt hier glaube ich niemand in Frage. Ich weiss selbst, dass es ein Heidenaufwand ist, hab selbst schon Treffen von anderen Radforen organisiert. Hut ab den Orgas!

Aber wenn man hier nicht wenigstens alle GT-Modelle im Stall hat - ich uebertreibe mal ein klein wenig - dann wird man hier kaum an Diskussionen und Threads mit einbezogen. Das magst Du als Viel-GT-Besitzer und Viel-im-GT-Forum-Schreibender, der hier den Grossteil der anderen Viel-GT-Besitzer und Viel-im-GT-Forum-Schreibender persoenlich kennt sicher etwas anders empfinden. Aber auch da kann und will man dir keinen Vorwurf machen, das ist ueberall so. 

Jemand der eben GT's mag, aber eben nicht zum "harten Kern" hier gehoert, wird sich beim Lesen des harten Kerns immer erstmal etwas unwohl fuehlen. Das ist wie wenn man das erste Mal in eine neue Schulklasse kommt - keine Freunde und jeder glotzt einen bloed an. 

Der Ort ist top. Wirklich schoene Gegend und recht zentral in Germany gelegen. Und die Erreichbarkeit, sei es im Auto, Bahn, Rad ist gut gewaehrleistet. Und das Datum ist immer so eine Sache, aber allen wird man es nie recht machen koennen.

Gruss Bora


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2012)

Die Anzahl der GT's ist sicherlich nicht ausschlaggebend für eine Diskussion. Ich glaube hier ist eines der wenigen Unterforen, wo jeder Neuling gern gesehen und auch gern begrüßt wird. Manchmal ist aber einfach die Art und Weise wie man Auftritt. Von daher gehe ich dann zum Beispiel auch einer Diskussion aus dem Weg. Bestes Beispiel für eine vernüftige Diskussion ist Rhabari. Er kam als Neuling hier mit Fragen zu  seinem Xizang rein und ihm wurde gern, so weit möglich, geholfen.

Jeder Neuling bei einem Treffen wurde bisher immer freundlich begrüßt und in die gesellige Runde aufgenommen. Dies werden Dir sicherlich  lyteka, chat chambers, bedingt auch SpeedyR (als Beispiele) etc. bestätigen. 

Wenn jemand hier im Forum nicht richtig Lust hat (z. B. nicht die Suchfunktion benutzt, obwohl schon sehr lange bei mtb-news), dann kann man halt auch nicht erwarten, dass da viel zurück kommt. Es ist halt immer so: Wie man in den Wald hinein schreit, so schallt es heraus.

In diesem Sinne: Meld Dich einfach an und bring die Tigerkralle mit seinem Zaskar mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja der Verfasser des Textes war, möchte ich hier auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Jeder, der mich kennt, weiß dass ich gerne Klartext rede. Das ist hier in Franken nun mal so. Ich mag es nicht, wenn man um den heißen Brei rumlabert. Deswegen auch der stellenweise schroffe Ton, weil ich ganz ehrlich ein bisserl verärgert war über den Mangel an Reaktionen aus dem Forum.

Der Thread von Tigerkralle war wie lange online? Ich glaube seit letztem Jahr. Wieviel SINNVOLLE Vorschläge kamen denn zusammen? NULL! Jeder hätte doch einen Vorschlag machen können. Es kam aber nix Gescheites.

Es war ein Freundschaftsdienst von mountymaus mal wieder in die Presche zu springen und das Treffen zu organisieren. Weil sich eben sonst niemand gemeldet hat. Ich hätte es auch mal gern gesehen, wenn sich jemand für die Organisation bei mountymaus bedankt, anstatt über solche Dinge zu diskutieren. Denn sowas kostet Zeit und Geld, wie Jörg schon erwähnt hat.

Ich wollte niemand ausschließen, aber das Verfahren, dass sich die "Aktiven" vorab ohne Wahlmöglichkeit einigen hat sich ja wohl bewährt, oder? Innerhalb von zwei Tagen stand das Treffen, was alle anderen vorher nicht in mehreren Monaten geschafft haben. Ohne diese Herangehensweise gäbe es dieses Jahr keine Treffen, davon bin ich überzeugt.

Auch ging mir das Wählen a bisserl auf die Nerven, da sich user beteiligt haben, die das Wahlergebnis verfälschen und dann gar nicht aufgetaucht sind. Und nicht allles im Leben ist eine basisdemokratische Entscheidung und das Leben an sicht ist auch nicht immer fair.

Der Hintergrund war also, überhaupt noch was zu organisieren und das Treffen am Leben zu halten und den gesamten Auswahlprozess effektiver zu gestalten. Sonst nichts!!!!!!!!!! 

Ihr seid ALLE herzlich eingeladen, ob ein oder tausend GTs, ob modern, klassisch, schnell oder langsam. Nur hört bitte endlich auf über so was zu diskutieren. 

*Nächste Jahr kann ja wieder jemand anderes das Treffen organiseren und ich verspreche Euch hoch und heilig, dass ich EURE Auswahlmethode bzgl. Ort und Zeitpunkt voll und ganz akzeptieren werde! Aber DIESES Jahr läuft es so wie wir es für sinnvoll halten.*

Also nochmal an *ALLE*: looking forward to seeing  you in Bad Karlshafen!

VG
peru


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Mai 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier ist eines der wenigen Unterforen, wo jeder Neuling gern gesehen und auch gern begrüßt wird. Manchmal ist aber einfach die Art und Weise wie man Auftritt.:




Ja das stimmt. Das freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Unterforum hier!



Vielen Dank für das GT Forum!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

thedom schrieb:


> servus....darf man da auch nur zum gucken kommen? auch ohne ein GT? von lauenförde hab ich es ja nicht weit.



Dagegen habe ich etwas! Kennt ihn jemand? Woher wisst ihr, ob er nicht nur auskundschaften will, und wenn wir näxten Tag von der Tour zurück sind, sind die Räder weg. Entweder ganz beim Treffen, oder garnicht! Einge von euch werden sicher nicht geringe Werte im Auto stehen haben, ich hätte da keine Ruhe.

Mein Zaskar dient nur noch als Gebrauchsrad. Fahren werde ich mit dem Intense Carbine.


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2012)

Obwohl ich nicht zum GT-Treffen kommen werde weil ich schlicht eine andere Verpflichtung habe möchte ich ganz klar peru73 beipflichten. Die Orga ist kein Spass, auch nicht für so ein kleines Treffen. Da sind "Abkürzungen der Entscheidungsfindung" auch hilfreich.

An dieser Stelle hier reicht es mir aber endgültig:



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich etwas! Kennt ihn jemand? Woher wisst ihr, ob er nicht nur auskundschaften will, und wenn wir näxten Tag von der Tour zurück sind, sind die Räder weg. Entweder ganz beim Treffen, oder garnicht! Einge von euch werden sicher nicht geringe Werte im Auto stehen haben, ich hätte da keine Ruhe.



Was willst Du? Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis, Gesichtskontrolle, Überprüfung durch den BND? Du kannst niemandem hinter die Schädeldecke schauen, Deine Äußerung diskreditiert Dich komplett!
Ich hatte auch keinen gelben Fleck auf der Hose als in Bischofsheim ein grosser weisser Lieferwagen mit einem mir zunächst unbekanntem Fahrer beim GT-Treffen stand.
Gerade die Offenheit ist (noch) die Zier unserer Gesellschaft.
Mir reicht das, ab auf die Ignorierliste mit Dir.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2012)

1. das kann Dir jeder auf dem Campingplatz klauen. Und ich hoffe, dass immer jemand bei den Rädern bleiben will. Wenn nicht, frag unseren "Schlossberater" Jörg. Der kauft Schrott im großen Stil und macht Ketten draus



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich etwas! Kennt ihn jemand? Woher wisst ihr, ob er nicht nur auskundschaften will, und wenn wir näxten Tag von der Tour zurück sind, sind die Räder weg. Entweder ganz beim Treffen, oder garnicht! Einge von euch werden sicher nicht geringe Werte im Auto stehen haben, ich hätte da keine Ruhe..


 
Dagegen hab ICH etwas. Sei mir nicht böse, aber fahr bitte mit nem GT wenn Du kein Guide bist. Dein Intense ist ein gutes Rad, keine Frage aber es fehlen die passenden Initialen.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar dient nur noch als Gebrauchsrad. Fahren werde ich mit dem Intense Carbine.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mir reicht das, ab auf die Ignorierliste mit Dir.



Du hast leider vergessen, das die Hälfte der Anwesenden mich bereits kannte.


----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kann cleiende und peru73 nur beipflichten. Das ist intollerant und man sollte nie mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Ich werfe nur mal das Treffen vom letzten Jahr in den Raum, wo jemand ein ganzes Wochenende in Vorleistung gegangen ist, damit eine einzelne Person abends etwas zu essen hatte. Da ist auch nicht gefragt worden, ob er Geld dabei hat. Ich selber bin beim ersten Treffen auch bei einem netten Herrn aus Escheburg in Vorleistung getreten, obwohl ich ihn noch gar nicht richtig kannte. Und damals ging es nicht um Grillfleisch.

Ich denke, dass da eine Entschuldigung mehr als angebracht ist.

@peru
Es wird dieses Jahr keine Guides geben, da uns dies auch schon vorgeworfen wurde. Von daher sind mountymaus und ich die einzigen Guides. Ich werde aber zusehen, dass ich die Tracks als GPS zur verfügung stelle.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2012)

Hi,

das war aber schon hart, Christoph. Ich mach mir da ebenso weniger Gedanken als er, aber auf die Ingnorierliste deswegen? Bitte sprecht untereinander ab, sonst kocht das glaub ich hoch.

Mit Offenheit hat das nichts zu tun, ich mach mir nur Sorgen ums ursprüngliche Thema, nämlich GT Treffen.

Vielleicht sollte auf allen Seiten auch wieder a bisserl verbal abgerüstet werden...wir sind doch alle erwachsen.

Kannst das Force von mir haben oder das 29er Sensor wenn Du willst...beides tourentauglich...obs passt woaß i aber ned...

VG
peru




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. Du hast leider vergessen, das die Hälfte der Anwesenden mich bereits kannte.
> 
> Peter, sorry aber das geht nicht. Ich habe zwei GTs, das eine ist das Force meiner Frau, und das Zaskar ist nicht mehr tourentauglich.
> 
> Ihr seit eben nicht so offen, wie ihr gerne sein wollt. Mit Heuchlern will ich nichts zu tun haben, damit bin ich raus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Mai 2012)

Bei aller liebe zu unseren Hobby, aber auf einen Markentreffen verlange ich schon das die Teilnehmer auch die entsprechende Marke vertreten.

Und das ist nun mal GT.

So wie es z.Z. bei mir aussieht klappt es doch mit meiner Teilnahme.


----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bei aller liebe zu unseren Hobby, aber auf einen Markentreffen verlange ich schon das die Teilnehmer auch die entsprechende Marke vertreten.
> 
> Und das ist nun mal GT.
> 
> So wie es z.Z. bei mir aussieht klappt es doch mit meiner Teilnahme.



Ich würde mich über ein Wiedersehen sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2012)

Eieiei,


was ist denn hier los. Kriegt Euch doch bitte alle wieder ein. Ich bin von Mountymouse auch eingeladen worden obwohl mich aus diesem Kreise niemand kennt. Somit ist die Frage nach irgendeiner Ausgrenzung für mich nicht gegeben.

Auch habe ich keine Bedenken das durch einen Teilnehmer (von denen ich auch niemanden persönlich kenne) an dem Treffen eines meiner Bike auf ungewollte Reisen geht.

Allerdings würde ich auf den Touren eines meiner GT's verwenden obwohl ich diese wirklich ungern noch im Gelände verwende. Die Bikes die da offroad leiden müssen wären aber im Falle höchstens als Ersatzbike dabei für den Fall eines technischen Defekts am GT.

Ein Angebot bezüglich eines Leihfahrzeugs ist ja auch bereits gegeben!

Ob ich dann wirklich die Zeit finde am Treffen teilzunehmen muss ich dann leider doch kurzfristig sehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...das war aber schon hart, Christoph.



stimmt


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal!

Wenn ich mir die letzten Seiten so durchliess,wußt ich gaaarned wie ich anfang' sollt ....

Ok.Manchmal blicke ich Jahre zurück,-das erste Treffen,damals waren wir ich würd ma sagen eine "handvoll" Leute,da wären u.a Christoph,Nicolai dabei.
Es bleibt halt etwas ganz besonders....
Ich weiss aber noch GANZ genau:es war ein Mordsspass!Obwohl wir nur eine ganz kleine Gruppe waren!,-ich weiss noch dass ich an dem abend FIX und FERTIG war.. (ohje ohje),ich weiss noch das an dem Samstag mein STS im Innenlager gerissen isss.knack knack   ),seitdem ist es nur ein schöner Wandschmuck voller toller Zeit 
Aber ich bereue es nicht mal annäherend!

Ok,back to Topic!Jetz viele Jahre später,ist die Forengemeinde mittlerweile so gross dass irgendwelche Kriterien aufgestellt werden..Hmm..Einerseits richtig.Wenn ich an einem Markenforum "GT" teilnehme ,ist ganz klar-ich muss mich mit der Marke an dem Treffen identifizieren können!Sei es ein Liebhaber der seine Schätze liebt,ein Händler der nur seine Räder verkaufen will,-oder der ganz normale GT Radler,der einfach spass an der Sache hat.
Anderseits:
JEDER MIT NEM GT IST WILLKOMMEN!!!

Und ganz gerade die "neuen" sind ganz herzlichst willkommen.

Wir können an sich trotz der recht kleinen und letzenendes übersichtlichen Community froh sein,ne ganz klar STOLZ sein,daß wir jedes Jahr ein Treffen auf die beine Stellen,daß für mich IMMER etwas ganz besonderes ist.Selbst ich muss mich was das Thema eingeht in den letzten 2 Jahren arg eingrenzen (beruflich bin ich in Ländern wo sich Leute nichtma ein Fahrrad leisten können,geschweige denn ein Gt Mtb) .Schaut euch aber andere Foren an,-da geht gaaaaaaarnix,obwohl tsd fach mehr verkauft .

Ganz speziell Respekt an all die die jedesjahr das Treffen organisieren,und sich die Mühe machen,-von solchen Events LEBT das Forum,und ich hoff es wird noch so lange bleiben!

Beste Grüße Rafael
aus dem niedergebrannten fränkischen Coburg


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Mai 2012)

UND DIE LIEGT NOCH VERSCHLOSSEN IM KELLER


----------



## mountymaus (29. Mai 2012)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> UND DIE LIEGT NOCH VERSCHLOSSEN IM KELLER





Bei mir steht eine Verschlossen auf der Fensterbank in der Küche 

Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gern daran... TRÄUM....


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich kann cleiende und peru73 nur beipflichten. Das ist intollerant und man sollte nie mit Steinen werfen, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt. Ich werfe nur mal das Treffen vom letzten Jahr in den Raum, wo jemand ein ganzes Wochenende in Vorleistung gegangen ist, damit eine einzelne Person abends etwas zu essen hatte. Da ist auch nicht gefragt worden, ob er Geld dabei hat. *Ich selber bin beim ersten Treffen auch bei einem netten Herrn aus Escheburg in Vorleistung getreten, obwohl ich ihn noch gar nicht richtig kannte.* Und damals ging es nicht um Grillfleisch.
> 
> Ich denke, dass da eine Entschuldigung mehr als angebracht ist.
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit!

Zu den beiden fett markierten Zeilen möchte ich mich gerne nochmal äussern.
Mit dem in Vorlage treten war das damals so: Ich hatte auf einen Zaskar-Rahmen bei Ebay in GB (glaube ich) geboten, wir sind aber dann in den lange geplanten Urlaub nach Oberfranken gefahren. Damals hätte ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt, mitzusteigern. Hier kamen dann Jörg und Insa ins Spiel, wir hatten bis dato nur ein paarmal miteinander telefoniert. Ich meine, der Vorschlag kam dann von Jörg, das er den Rahmen für mich ersteigern würde. Es wurde eine Obergrenze (Preis) besprochen und Jörg hat dann auch den Zuschlag bekommen. UND: natürlich hat er danach sein verauslagtes Geld auch schnell bekommen (und ich meinen Rahmen). Und auch bei einem zweiten Deal (diesmal mit Insa) hat, so finde ich, alles prima geklappt, auch wenn es hier zwei Raten waren. Dafür auch nochmals meinen Dank, auch wenn das ganze schon lange her ist und die beiden Rahmen nicht mehr in meinem Besitz sind.

Zu den Guides mit Fremdmaterial:
2007 (das für mich schönste GT Treffen) und 2008 hatten wir in Karlshafen zwei Guides, die echt in Ordnung waren und uns super geführt haben. Damals gab es kein böses Wort dazu, höchstens mal eine kleine Frotzelei, die sicher nett gemeint war.
Ärger gab es erst im Jahr darauf, als das Treffen unter Martins und meiner Obhut im Harz stattfand. Da gab es auch einen Guide mit ohne GT, Cristina, die sich grade ein Liteville gekauft hatte. Cristina wurde, auch und grade vom "inneren Kreis" sehr hart angegangen, und mit Cristina auch Martin und ich, die damaligen Organisatoren. Das war nicht in Ordnung, dazu wurde schon zu der Zeit genug geschrieben. Martin und ich haben uns aus diesem Grund auch dann mehr und mehr vom GT-Forum zurückgezogen. Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen: Ich mag es da einfach toleranter.

Genauso kam  komisch war das mit der Wahl des Treffpunktes dieses Jahr. Der Tiger hatte ja vorgeschlagen, das Treffen evtl. in seiner Heimat, also MeckPomm zu veranstalten. Darauf kam von Jörg sofort, das er da nicht hinfährt, weil es da ja nichts zu fahren gibt. Somit war der Austragungsort schon mal erledigt. Aber das stimmt so nicht. Ich war mittlerweile schon ein paar mal dort, und im Hütter Wohld kommst auch Du , Jörg, an deine Grenzen, garantiert.

Klasse finde ich, ganz ehrlich, das sich Insa bereit erklärt hat, dieses Jahr das Treffen zu organisieren. Das ist schon ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.
DAS WEISS MAN ABER, WENN MAN DAS TREFFEN SCHON 2 MAL ORGANISIERT HAT.
Und wenn da Kosten anfallen, sind die natürlich umzulegen und von ALLEN Teilnehmern zu tragen!

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spaß und alles Gute beim Treffen, aber ich fühle mich einfach nicht mehr willkommen, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Und da ich den anderen mit meinen Ansichten nicht auf den Wecker fallen möchte, werde ich nicht erscheinen.
Vielleicht denke ich dann lieber an die schönen Jahre zurück und drehe eine Runde mit meinem 90er Avalanche durch den Sachsenwald.
Gruß
Manni


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## Kruko (30. Mai 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Zu den beiden fett markierten Zeilen möchte ich mich gerne nochmal äussern.
> Mit dem in Vorlage treten war das damals so: Ich hatte auf einen Zaskar-Rahmen bei Ebay in GB (glaube ich) geboten, wir sind aber dann in den lange geplanten Urlaub nach Oberfranken gefahren. Damals hätte ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt, mitzusteigern. Hier kamen dann Jörg und Insa ins Spiel, wir hatten bis dato nur ein paarmal miteinander telefoniert. Ich meine, der Vorschlag kam dann von Jörg, das er den Rahmen für mich ersteigern würde. Es wurde eine Obergrenze (Preis) besprochen und Jörg hat dann auch den Zuschlag bekommen. UND: natürlich hat er danach sein verauslagtes Geld auch schnell bekommen (und ich meinen Rahmen). Und auch bei einem zweiten Deal (diesmal mit Insa) hat, so finde ich, alles prima geklappt, auch wenn es hier zwei Raten waren. Dafür auch nochmals meinen Dank, auch wenn das ganze schon lange her ist und die beiden Rahmen nicht mehr in meinem Besitz sind.



Ich habe das nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Falls es so rüber gekommen ist, dann tut es mir sehr leid. Ich wollte nur damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man nicht einfach so über jemnad Fremdes urteilen darf. Ich habe es damals auch nicht gemacht und habe es bis dato nicht bereut. Ich freue mich eher, dass ich helfen konnte und werde es unter meine positiven Erfahrungen hier im Forum abhaken. Dies gilt natürlich auch für den ZR 1.0, wenn gleich ich ein wenig traurig gestümmt bin.  Aber es war Dein Rad und Du darfst damit machen, was Du willst.




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zu den Guides mit Fremdmaterial:
> 2007 (das für mich schönste GT Treffen) und 2008 hatten wir in Karlshafen zwei Guides, die echt in Ordnung waren und uns super geführt haben. Damals gab es kein böses Wort dazu, höchstens mal eine kleine Frotzelei, die sicher nett gemeint war.
> Ärger gab es erst im Jahr darauf, als das Treffen unter Martins und meiner Obhut im Harz stattfand. Da gab es auch einen Guide mit ohne GT, Cristina, die sich grade ein Liteville gekauft hatte. Cristina wurde, auch und grade vom "inneren Kreis" sehr hart angegangen, und mit Cristina auch Martin und ich, die damaligen Organisatoren. Das war nicht in Ordnung, dazu wurde schon zu der Zeit genug geschrieben. Martin und ich haben uns aus diesem Grund auch dann mehr und mehr vom GT-Forum zurückgezogen. Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen: Ich mag es da einfach toleranter.



Die Stimmung kam im Harz eher durch die Art und Weise auf, wie Cristina sich angemeldet hatte. Man kann nicht zu einer Markenveranstaltung hin (und das sollte es ja auch gewesen sein) und sagen, dass das Fremdrad viel besser sei. Man geht auch nicht auf ein Golf GTI-Treffen und sagt, dass der Opel besser ist. Das gibt dort auch Ärger, der im Grunde vorgprogrammiert ist. Das Forum  hier ist immer noch sehr tolerant. Ich glaube, es ist das einzige Unterforum, wo fremde Marken ungezwungen gezeigt werden können (Ketzerei-Thread). Das ich nicht unbedingt diese kommentiere gebe ich gern zu, aber das hatte zumindest in den letztem Jahr seinen Grund.



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Genauso kam  komisch war das mit der Wahl des Treffpunktes dieses Jahr. Der Tiger hatte ja vorgeschlagen, das Treffen evtl. in seiner Heimat, also MeckPomm zu veranstalten. Darauf kam von Jörg sofort, das er da nicht hinfährt, weil es da ja nichts zu fahren gibt. Somit war der Austragungsort schon mal erledigt. Aber das stimmt so nicht. Ich war mittlerweile schon ein paar mal dort, und im Hütter Wohld kommst auch Du , Jörg, an deine Grenzen, garantiert.
> 
> Klasse finde ich, ganz ehrlich, das sich Insa bereit erklärt hat, dieses Jahr das Treffen zu organisieren. Das ist schon ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.
> DAS WEISS MAN ABER, WENN MAN DAS TREFFEN SCHON 2 MAL ORGANISIERT HAT.
> ...



Aus dem selben Grund würde ich sicherlich der Zeit an meine Grenzen kommen. Aber ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. Fahrtechnisch macht mir Tigersclaw sicherlich nichts vor. Ich habe das Ganze in der Rhön erlebt. Er hatte eigentlich das optimalste Rad dabei (ein GT Marathon Carbon) und hat das Rad die Trails mehr geschoben als gefahren. Ich habe mich ein klein wenig geärgert, dass ich nicht das Xizang genommen habe. Und ich war mit der Beobachtung nicht der einzige. Von daher sind meine Erwartungen an Meck-Pom sehr niedrig. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint.



Ich persönlich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn Du und auch Tigersclaw den Weg auf Euch nehmen würdet und wir uns in Bad Karlshafen sehen würden und jetzt hier wieder etwas Ruhe rein käme.

@all

Ich habe FERTIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## epic2006 (31. Mai 2012)

Da ich nicht dabei sein kann wollte ich mich hier nicht äussern, eigentlich. Vorab: ich habe eine persönliche Einladung bekommen und habe mich damals schon gefreut, dass heuer ein Treffen stattfindet. Leider hat es terminlich nun garnicht gepasst, schade.

Die Stimmung die hier nun durch Einzelne verbreitet wird finde ich absolut unter aller Sau. Klärt eure Angelegenheiten unter euch per PN oder lasst es bleiben. 

Anderes Thema: zu einem Markentreffen kommt man mit dem Bike der Marke die das Treffen ausmacht, oder man lässt es bleiben. Punkt. Warum sollte man ein 1991er (in meinem Fall Xizang) GT nicht auch rannehmen? Ob man nun ein sauteures, aktuelles Plastikteil oder einen Klassiker verheizt ist doch egal, beide wurden zum Fahren gebaut!  Gegen ein markenfremdes "Ersatzbike" wird niemand etwas haben, so erschien es zumindest bis jetzt.

Unterm Strich: Entstandene Kosten (In dieser Sache hat Insa/Jörg eine PN) sollten durch die Gemeinschaft getragen werden, das gehört sich so. Anstand ist allerdings nicht gerade die Sache dieser Zeit, scheint mir.  

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Unterforum nicht dauerhaft unter den hier aufgetretenen Streitigkeiten leidet.

GT rules und viel Spaß beim diesjährigen Treffen:




Respekt an die, die das Treffen in die Wege geleitet haben und es organisieren(ich würde es nicht unendgeltlich machen, da ich weiß wie viel Arbeit/Ärger so etwas ist)

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (31. Mai 2012)

Hi @ all,

oha... Also wenn man als Wenig-GT-Fahrer und Gelegentlich-GT-Besitzer die letzten Beiträge liest, die ja auch von 
Vielschreibern und 'nArschvoll-GT-Besitzer gepostet wurden, dann bekommt man schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, welche 
Stimmung hier generell herrscht.

Ich werde mal keine Zitate eingügen, aber dennoch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Was die Orga betrifft, da lasse ich wirklich nix drüber kommen, die machen wohl einen guten, umfangreichen und 
sehr zeitaufwendigen Job! 

Aber wenn ich hier lese, dass man sich im generellen nicht wirklich grün ist, obwohl das einem immer anders suggeriert 
wird, dann scheint sich ja über die Zeit irgend etwas angestaut zu haben, das unausgesprochen zu sein scheint. Und 
wenn der harte Kern doch lieber ungestört unter sich sein möchte, dann sollte er das auch so offen kund tun.

Und dann als Treffen-Neuling auf diese doch aufgeheizte Stimmung zu treffen, kann einem schon ein unwohles Gefühl 
hervor rufen. Wenn ich dann auch noch lese, dass es quer durch's Gemüse geht, dann werd' ich mit meinem einem GT 
leider auch passen dürfen. Aber das wäre dann ja mein eigenes Problem. Dann müßte ich den Aufpasser auf'm 
Campingplatz mimen.

Und als alter VW-Fan muß sagen, dass auf VW-Treffen natürlich hauptsächlich VW's waren, aber auch andere Fahrzeuge 
geduldet wurden.

Ich sehe das ganze ja als nahezu Außenstehender. Ich kann auch verstehen, wenn der sogenannte harte Kern das anders 
sehen mag, aber es kommt so rüber, wie ich es geschrieben habe. In diesem Sinne...






Gruß Bora


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Mai 2012)

mein kleiner persönlicher senf:

dank cristina die sich im harz auskannte hatte ich eine der tollsten touren in meinem leben überhaupt.
die dame kannte sich ja aus und das macht alles wett sogar das mein kein gt fährt.
ich glotze bei den touren in die landschaft und nicht auf die bikes meiner mitstreiter.
ausserdem kann man sich mit jedem biker über schaltung ,federung und der gleichen unterhalten.
wichtig ist das man der gleichen lust frönt und wenns dann noch die gleiche marke ist umso besser.
die teilnehmer setzen sich aus dem gt forum zusammen und nicht aus dem mtb forum da sollte  und müsste also eigentlich alles passen.



sorry ich vergass die sehr sehr guten veranstaltungen von jörg und insa in bad karlshafen noch zu erwähnen.


----------



## tomasius (8. Juni 2012)

Möglicherweise komme ich diesmal auch ohne GT. 






Tom


----------



## knicksiknacksi (12. Juni 2012)

erstaunlich, daß nach vier jahren dann das ganze doch nochmal aufbricht....

und jemand ob seiner vermeintlichen fahrtechnischen unzulänglichkeiten anzugehen, generell oder selber im glashaus sitzend, naja...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt ists mal wieder gut mit off topic, zurück zum Thema!

Das Treffen rückt ja immer näher und ich möchte rechtzeitig die letzten Details klären. 

Deswegen hier nochmal eine kleine Liste, mit Dingen, die entweder als erledigt gekennzeichnet werden oder noch zu erledigen sind.

- Feuerfass: erledigt, peru 73
- Feuerholz: noch zu erledigen
- Bierbänke: noch zu erledigen
- Getränke: erledigt, nach GT Tradition bringt jeder TN etwas mit, bitte daran halten
- Grill: erledigt, mountymaus, GT-heini
- Grillkohle: noch zu erledigen,
- T-Shirts: beauftragt an tomasius, kannst Du einen aktuellen Stand durchgeben? Dank Dir.

Bitte ergänzt die Liste, insofern ihr etwas als wichtig erachtet. Wenn ihr bereits etwas erledigt habt, dann bitte auch in der Liste so vermerken.

Wenn für die Organisatoren Kosten anfallen, dann werden diese fairerweise umgelegt (z.B.: Grillkohle, etc...). Grillgut und alles andere an Nahrungsmittel besorgt bitte wieder jeder für sich, es sei denn ihr macht einen auf Kommune und kauft zusammen vor Ort.

Ich muss bis 22.6 wissen, ob Bierbänke benötigt werden, denn daran hängt ob ich auch gleich einen Anhänger vom Kumpel ausleihe. Selbiges gilt evtl. auch für das Feuerholz. Also bitte zügig Erledigtes vermerken.

Im Zweifelsfall auch bitte die Eintragung im LMB nicht vergessen.

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juni 2012)

Grillkohle können wir mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (18. Juni 2012)

> T-Shirts: beauftragt an tomasius



Ich kann leider keine Shirts anfertigen lassen. 

Ein GT Grillschürze packe ich ein! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2012)

Leihgebühr für einen Tisch und 2 Bänke beträgt 3 . Man sollte nur vorher wissen, wieviele kommen.

@ tom 

 Schade, aber kann man nicht ändern.

tofu1000, wo bist Du??


----------



## mountymaus (18. Juni 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein GT GrillschÃ¼rze packe ich ein!
> 
> Tom



Dann kann ja gar nichts schief gehen, bringe die groÃe Grillzange mit!!ð


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Juni 2012)

Someday I will make attending this a priority....Someday.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,

@Kevin: we are looking forward to seeing you!!!! Someday

Zum Thema Shirts: leider kann uns der Tom dieses Jahr hierbei nicht unterstützen, ich denke die meisten würden allerdings doch gerne eines haben.

Also stellt sich die Frage, WER uns bei Gestalten weiterhelfen könnte.

Wollen wir den üblichen Verdächtigen (tofu1k) fragen, mag sonst noch jemand einen Mediengestalter/Kommunikationsgestalter/ Künstler fragen, der einen Entwurf einreichen könnte? 

Ich kann leider nur recht unsichere Kandidaten beisteuern, die auch wahrscheinlich noch was fürs Gestalten haben wollen.

Wenn wir die Vorlage rechtzeitig bekommen, kümmere ich mich um den Druck.

Also, ich bitte um Vorschläge!

Vielen Dank!

Peru


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Juni 2012)

- grad Pause - 
Ich klink mich mal grad ein. 
Da ich ja auch kommen möchte und auch noch Mediengestalte im Berufe bin,
kann ich mich auch noch anbieten, das Shirt zu gestalten - falls es neben tofu1k
gewünscht ist. 

Hätte wenn nur erst 3 Fragen:

@ all
WAS soll draufstehen?
WIE wollt ihr es aufgebaut haben?

@ peru73
Als WAS würdest du die Druckdateien haben wollen?
- in wie viele Farben angelegt (Vollton) oder als cmyk?
- Vektor- oder Pixelgrafik
- Front- und/oder Rückseite?

Grüße


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Juni 2012)

Hi Dottore!

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot! Logischerweise freuen wir uns wenn Du Dich anbietest! Ob Tofu1000 überhaupt dazu kommt können wir ja gar noch nicht sagen, also ist jede Hilfe mehr als willkommen!

Das letztendliche Layout liegt ja im Ermessen des Gestalters, soviel Freiheit möchten wir Dir auch zugestehen.

Was bisher immer drauf war und auch Sinn macht sind folgende Bestandteile:

- ein Motto, dieses Jahr evtl. lt. Thread Titel
- das Jahr
- der Ort
- eine Grafik mit Bezug zum Ort oder dem Motto (in Oberhof z.Bsp. ein von Asterix und Obelix entliehenes Bild von Thüringen mit der GT Standarte eingerammt, weil wir das 1. Mal im "Osten" waren) => bitte jetzt nicht wieder "Ossi/Wessi" Diskussionen, sonst bekomm ich einen Anfall!!!

Front/Rücken ist die Entscheidung vom Gestalter, wir hatten glaub ich schon beides, es gab auch schon mal eine Wahlmöglichkeit, auf welcher Seite der Druck sein durfte. Diese Entscheidung würde ich in Deine Hände legen. Leg fest, wo Dein Motiv am besten aussehen würde: prall gespannt auf unseren Bäuchen oder prall gespannt auf unseren Lat Oder eben beides. Ich würde gerne mal das neue Wing Logo auf den Shirts sehen, ist aber erstmal nur meine Meinung.

Für Bad Karlshafen wäre auch sowas in der Richtung: "aller Guten Dinge sind Drei" oder "Home of the GT Summit" oder sowas nicht schlecht, da ja mittlerweile schon zum dritten Mal Austragungsort.

Ich denke, die Drucker nehmen Vektoren am liebsten. Auch welcher Farbraum müsst ich dann mit dem Drucker noch klären, das kann ich aber kurzfristig erledigen (1-2 Tage). 

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## mountymaus (19. Juni 2012)

Da es ja nun den Skywalk gibt, könnte ich mir das eventuell auch als Motiv  vorstellen.


----------



## tomasius (19. Juni 2012)

> Also stellt sich die Frage, WER uns bei Gestalten weiterhelfen könnte.



Entwerfen kann ich, aber nicht anfertigen lassen.

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Juni 2012)

Hi Tom,

sorry, falsch verstanden. Wollte jetzt keinen Wettbewerb ausrufen....

Anfertigen lassen kann ich ja übernehmen, das hatte ich ja geschrieben. Ergo wirds ne Arbeitsteilung werden!

Ok, dann sorry for any inconvenience.....

VG
peru



tomasius schrieb:


> Entwerfen kann ich, aber nicht anfertigen lassen.
> 
> Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. Juni 2012)

Also ein Wettbewerb soll jetzt hier bitte nicht ausgerufen werden. Ich kenne aber Mud'doc persönlich und weiß, dass da sicherlich nichts schlechtes heraus kommen wird. 

Hier mal ein *Link* zu seiner Arbeit.


----------



## MUD´doc (20. Juni 2012)

No fear! Sollte kein Wettbewerb sein.
Wollte mich nur anbieten, falls es nicht klappen sollte oder die Resourcen zu knapp
werden sollte.
Nicht dass einer sagt, der Neuling beim Treffen würde die Würstchen wegfressen 
und nix tun ;]P


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ok, wenn das locker gesehen wird.

Und um die Würschtel brauchst Dir keine Gedanken zu machen, beim Bier wirds dann scho ernster.

@Tom,ich weiß, Du hast noch viele anderes Sachen um die Ohren, könntest Du trotzdem ungefähr nen Zeitpunkt nennen, wann Du fertig wirst? Würde mir gerne ein paar Resourcen beim Drucker reservieren, nicht dass die alle im Urlaub sind und die Shirts wieder per Express an den Campingplatz geliefert werden...

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (20. Juni 2012)

> Hi Tom,
> 
> sorry, falsch verstanden. Wollte jetzt keinen Wettbewerb ausrufen....



Hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden. 



> Ergo wirds ne Arbeitsteilung werden!



Klingt gut.



> No fear! Sollte kein Wettbewerb sein.
> Wollte mich nur anbieten, falls es nicht klappen sollte oder die Resourcen zu knapp
> werden sollte.
> Nicht dass einer sagt, der Neuling beim Treffen würde die Würstchen wegfressen
> und nix tun



Ich werde Mitte nächster Woche mal Entwürfe hochladen und zur Diskussion stellen. - Mir schwebt z.B. ein "Earned my wings- Shirt" vor. 
Wäre doch schön, wenn das Shirt als gemeinsames Vorhaben entsteht.  



> Tom,ich weiß, Du hast noch viele anderes Sachen um die Ohren, könntest Du trotzdem ungefähr nen Zeitpunkt nennen, wann Du fertig wirst?



In spätestens zwei Wochen. 

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich auf's T-Shirt Tom! Und natürlich auf ein Wiedersehen, ihr Nerds! Obwohl ich natürlich noch immer nicht 100%ig weiß ob's wirklich klappt....


----------



## tomasius (20. Juni 2012)

> Und natürlich auf ein Wiedersehen, ihr Nerds!



Ich mich auch!  

Vorab mal eine spontane Idee:







Gruß Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Juni 2012)

Find ich ansprechend, gefällt mir


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juni 2012)

...GT Logo in gold???? Das wärs..!


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2012)

@Tom: Ich finde es klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (21. Juni 2012)

Da hatta ja schon was =]
Auch jut, dann kann ich mich weiter mit den nächsten GrauZonen-Comics beschäftigen.
Ich hatte als spontane Idee ´ne Illu im Kopf - angelehnt an das Kinoplakat von "Jurassic Park III".
Den T-Rex in Bezug auf "Dinosaurs", die 3 wegen dem 3.ten Mal in BK und den fliegenden
Pteranodon ausgetauscht mit dem GT-Wings-Logo.

Tja, peru73, 
da werden jetzt wohl doch deine Bierreserven dran glauben müssen *grins*
Aber keine Angst, kommt auch eine Kiste leckeren Rheder-Bier von mir dazu 
(verschiedene Sorten zum Testen). Da habe ich eher Sorgen um dich ;]P


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Juni 2012)

@Tom: Die neueren Modelle sind dann auf der Rückseite vermerkt?


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2012)

> Ich hatte als spontane Idee ´ne Illu im Kopf - angelehnt an das Kinoplakat von "Jurassic Park III".
> Den T-Rex in Bezug auf "Dinosaurs", die 3 wegen dem 3.ten Mal in BK und den fliegenden
> Pteranodon ausgetauscht mit dem GT-Wings-Logo.



Klingt auch interessant. Ich habe bei meinem Entwurf nur schnell auf vorhandene Vektordaten zurückgegriffen. 



> Die neueren Modelle sind dann auf der Rückseite vermerkt?



Leider nicht, Vektordaten zu neueren Modellen habe ich nicht. Dieser ganze Force, Fury Sensor und Sanction Krempel interessiert mich doch nicht, noch nicht!  

Tom


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juni 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Klingt auch interessant. Ich habe bei meinem Entwurf nur schnell auf vorhandene Vektordaten zurückgegriffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In 20 Jahren dann wahrscheinlich!


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2012)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf's T-Shirt Tom! Und natürlich auf ein Wiedersehen, ihr Nerds! Obwohl ich natürlich noch immer nicht 100%ig weiß ob's wirklich klappt....



Wir würden uns natürlich sehr freuen dich wieder zu sehen.

*@all:*
Es sind wie gesagt natürlich alle "neuen" und "alten Hasen" recht, recht herzlich willkommen.

Je mehr erscheinen, desto lustiger wird es bestimmt wieder.

Selbst als 2008 so ein schlechtes Wetter war, war die Stimmung sehr gut. 

*Lasst euch bitte nicht durch einzelne abschrecken. *

Ich denke mal, dass sich z.B. lyteka, chat chambers, mini.tom mit Frau

(ich hoffe, dass sich jetzt keiner vergessen fühlt ) und andere 

wohl gefühlt haben, da sie sehr gut aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## cleiende (22. Juni 2012)

Nachdem sich mein Termin für das WE zerschlagen hat kann es ein daß ich kurzfristig entscheide am Sa aufzuschlagen. Hängt vom Wetter und der Arbeit ab ob ich mir die 5 Std Fahrt am Tag gebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (22. Juni 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nachdem sich mein Termin für das WE zerschlagen hat kann es ein daß ich kurzfristig entscheide am Sa aufzuschlagen. Hängt vom Wetter und der Arbeit ab ob ich mir die 5 Std Fahrt am Tag gebe.



Würden uns sehr freuen


----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nachdem sich mein Termin für das WE zerschlagen hat kann es ein daß ich kurzfristig entscheide am Sa aufzuschlagen. Hängt vom Wetter und der Arbeit ab ob ich mir die 5 Std Fahrt am Tag gebe.



Das wäre wirklich super.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2012)

...ja das würde ich aber auch sehr gut finden

Hoffentlich klappts!

VG
peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Nachdem sich mein Termin für das WE zerschlagen hat kann es ein daß ich kurzfristig entscheide am Sa aufzuschlagen. Hängt vom Wetter und der Arbeit ab ob ich mir die 5 Std Fahrt am Tag gebe.


----------



## mountymaus (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
das Treffen findet ja nun zum wiederholten mal in Bad Karlshafen statt. 
Viele von euch wissen bestimmt, dass der Ort in Hessen liegt.
Nun hat die hessische Landesregierung folgendes vor.

Die hessische Landesregierung will das Biken massiv einschränken. Es darf dann nur noch auf Wegen gefahren werden, wo ein nicht geländegängiges,
 zweispuriges Fahrzeug fahren kann. Das heißt nur noch Forststraßen... :-(
Damit wären alle Singletrails tabu.
Wenn man in einer Gruppe fahren möchte, könnte das sogar genehmigungspflichtig werden.

Da ihr ja wisst, was wir hier für eine schöne Bikeregion haben, lasst uns nicht hängen und macht mit!!! Vielen Dank 


http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Juli 2012)

Habe ich auch schon unterschrieben.
Schade, dass man als Mountainbiker kaum eine Lobby hat.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Janikulus (4. Juli 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Treffen findet ja nun zum wiederholten mal in Bad Karlshafen statt.
> Viele von euch wissen bestimmt, dass der Ort in Hessen liegt.
> Nun hat die hessische Landesregierung folgendes vor.
> ...



Habe auch unterschrieben... aber mal ehrlich, liebes Deutschland, manchmal bin ich echt froh in Frankreich zu leben. Das leben ist hier (noch) nicht von solchen schwachsinnigen Vorschriften und Gesetzen verseucht, hoffe es bleibt hier so und ihr werden den Dreck los.

Ich wäre auch gerne bei einem Treffen endlich mal dabei, Geografisch aber leider immer ungünstig. Wünsche euch viel Spass, ein friedliches Anstossen (nach den unterhaltsamen Diskussionen im diesem Thread) und natürlich geile Trails!


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2012)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Lasst euch bitte nicht durch einzelne abschrecken. *



Ich dachte der einzelne kommt nie wieder


----------



## mountymaus (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Nun ist es ja nicht mehr so lange bis zum Treffen hin.

Ich würde gern mal wissen, wie das nun mit den T-Shirts laufen soll.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2012)

Hi,

also wenn die Vorlage fertig ist wird gefragt, wer eins in welcher Größe/Farbe etc. möchte und dann lauf ich los und organisere den Druck.

Ich hoffe, das klappt dann alles im vorhandenen Zeitrahmen...

Die Umfrage, wer wa smöchte können wir jetzt schon mal starten! Erster!!

Ich will: 

1x L in jeder Farbe


VG
Peru



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nun ist es ja nicht mehr so lange bis zum Treffen hin.
> 
> Ich würde gern mal wissen, wie das nun mit den T-Shirts laufen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde das Schört auch klasse!

Gibt es auch Größe SE?
(Small Elephant)

Dann täte ich auch welche nehmen.

Ja Ja, ich habe vor, sie persönlich abzuholen.
Das ganze Wochenende lang.

Gruß
Manni


----------



## mountymaus (11. Juli 2012)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Schört auch klasse!
> 
> Gibt es auch Größe SE?
> (Small Elephant)
> ...




Hey, das freut uns wirklich sehr!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Manni,

schön dass Du kommst! Ich klär grad das dem Tom wegen Vorlage. Dann schau ich mal beim Drucker welche Größen vorhanden sind. Da der Drucker, den ich im Auge habe, selbst FotL Shirts importiert, bin ich der Hoffnung, auch große Größen zu bekommen...

Meld mich dann nochmal wenn ich mehr weiß....

Viele Grüße

Peru





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Schört auch klasse!
> 
> Gibt es auch Größe SE?
> (Small Elephant)
> ...


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2012)

Shirt bitte in XXL für mich. Und bitte, bitte nicht in weiß.

Forumsrunde für Samstag steht endlich. Durch die geringe Teilnehmerzahl werden wir wohl nur eine Runde anbieten. Hierbei gibt es aber ein paar Varianten, so dass auch unser jüngster Teilnehmer die Berge hoch kommen sollte. GPS-Daten werde ich noch einstellen. Hier schon mal ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour bzw. von den Punkten, die wir ansteuern wollen.

Luk ins Land (werden einige sicherlich noch kennen)





Sollingturm





Hat einer ein Kamera mit Fernauslöser?? Das wäre ein schönes Gruppenfoto. 





Hochsollingturm





Ich warte dann unten auf die Mutigen von Euch. Für mich ist das Klettergerüst nichts. Außerdem muss ja einer auf die Räder aufpassen.

Danach geht es relativ ruhig zurück nach Bad Karlshafen. Dort ist noch der neue Weser-Skywalk geplant. Es ist da aber an den Wochenenden immer relativ voll. Nur schon mal als Warnung.

Streckenlänge ist ca. 52 km. Davon ca. 19 km Trails. Der Rest ist dann Schotter und ein klein wenig Asphalt. Bei der Alternativ-Route ist der Trail-Anteil vor allem bergauf geringer.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2012)

Shirt in L für mich und XXS für den Kleinen ;-)

52km - da brennen mir nur vom Drandenken die Oberschenkel .

Trainieren ist im Moment auch eher schwierig - Regen und Hausrenovierung ist eine schlechte Konstellation um die müden Knochen auf Vordermann zu bringen .

Freue mich aber schon riesig auf Mitte August - bis dann 

Benjamin


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juli 2012)

n aaaabend!

Jaaa,es ist nicht mehr sooo lange!!

Wenns klappt komm ich sogar mit dä Schnecke,die hat mittlerweile das Gt Virus dank mich befallen 

TShirts für mich

1x L Schwarz
1x L Blau
1x M GRÜN

Dankeeeee und bis bald!!

Grüße aus dem frankenländle

Rafa


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2012)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> 52km - da brennen mir nur vom Drandenken die Oberschenkel .
> 
> Trainieren ist im Moment auch eher schwierig - Regen und Hausrenovierung ist eine schlechte Konstellation um die müden Knochen auf Vordermann zu bringen .



Wir überlegen uns etwas.


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juli 2012)

Ja! JAA! Bin dabei! 

Ich hätte gern
1x M schwarz
1x M grau meliert (ich hoffe die Shirts fallen nicht allzu groß aus. Sonst vielleicht eher S...)

so das möglich ist.

Und ganz nebenbei: Ich weiss ja, dass wir höchstwahrscheinlich alle mit Fahrrädern anreisen - aber könnte mir evtl. einer von euch trotzdem eine Fremdmarke  aus der Nähe von Karlsruhe mitbringen? Oder ggf. abholen und verschicken?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,

cool, Jahresfahrleistung auf einen Schlag verdoppelt)



gt-heini schrieb:


> Streckenlänge ist ca. 52 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Juli 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> cool, Jahresfahrleistung auf einen Schlag verdoppelt)



So wie ich Dich kenne, bist Du eh fit wie ein Turnschuh.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juli 2012)

...diesmal wirklich nicht, MTB km kann ich an der Hand abzählen und die RR km werden sich dank Hofer Wetter auch auf max. 500 belaufen...dafür ging das Körpergewicht nach oben!




gt-heini schrieb:


> So wie ich Dich kenne, bist Du eh fit wie ein Turnschuh.


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juli 2012)

Moin Gemeinde
Hier ein schneller Entwurf für das Shirt 2012
Checkt out:



Angelehnt hierdran

Weil: 
- 3.te mal in Bad Karlshafen
- Dinosaurier
- GT-Logo passt gut zum Flugsaurier

Die Datei ist auf 3 Farben angelegt.
Ich bräuchte Daten, ob dies Drucktechnisch umgesetzt werden kann.
Wenn es im 4-farb-System (Transferdruck) gedruckt werden soll, dann gib bitte Bescheid.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die fixe Umsetzung. Ich finds richtig gut! Sind die Flügel in gold??? Bitte, bitte....

Ich frag heute gleich mal an, dann geb ich Dir Rückmeldung!

VG
peru



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> Hier ein schneller Entwurf für das Shirt 2012
> Checkt out:
> 
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (25. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es auch klasse 

Hoffentlich klappt es noch bis zum Treffen


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Juli 2012)

1x XL bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juli 2012)

Top! Richtig schönes Ding!


----------



## Kruko (25. Juli 2012)

Ganz großes Lob. Lars, dein Entwurf ist wirklich sehr gut. Ich sag von meiner Seite schon jetzt: druckfreigabe


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Juli 2012)

2 x XXL bitte!


----------



## mountymaus (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn ihr es noch nicht getan habt, dann tragt euch doch bitte auch noch hier ein. 

Dann können wir besser mit den Bierzelttischen etc. planen.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn ausser der obligatorischen guten Laune und dem heimatlichen Gebräu noch mitzubringen? Feuerholz oder ein Sack Grillkohle o.ä. bekomme ich sicher noch reingepresst.
Freu mich!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Juli 2012)

Ja Leck.... 

GUTE ARBEIT!!!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei 3 Druckern angefragt und bei allen Preis um mind. 30 pro Shirt bekommen. Aufgrund der hohen Fixkosten wird es erst ab Stückzahlen in Höhe von 25 deutlich günstiger.

Ich habe Steve jetzt noch um die Adresse seines "Hausdruckers" gefragt, evtl. gehts es so ja günstiger. Die Qualität war ja mehr als zufriedenstellend!!

Zeitlich haben alle gesagt, bei Auftragserteilung bis Mitte nächster Wo. schaffen die das...

Wenn ich mehr weiß, dann melde ich mich nochmal...

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Steve sei Dank habe ich von geoeff.net ein gÃ¼nstigeres Angebot erhalten.

Wenn die Menge zusammenkommt wie gewÃ¼nscht, dann berechnen die Jungs 18â¬ pro Shirt. Die FarbwÃ¼nsche der T-Shirts sollten soweit alle umsetzbar sein.

Am Montag wollen sie ein Muster in schwarz produzieren und mir zusenden. Wenn es soweit ok ist, gebe ich die Bestellung in Auftrag. Ob vorne oder hinten bedruckt dÃ¼rfte ja auch nicht so wichtig sein. FÃ¼r die anderen Shirt Farben bleibt halt ne gewisse Unsicherheit wie es aussehen wird, aber je ein Muster pro Farbe ist zuviel des Guten.

Es steht zwar noch ein Angebot eines lokalen Druckers aus, ich denke es wird aber wohl teurer werden als das von geoeff.net.

Ich werde an alle noch eine PN schreiben, da die Shirts in Vorkasse bezahlt werden sollen. Sobald ich weiÃ ob das Muster ok ist werd ich mich bei allen mit den Bankdaten melden. Bitte behaltet im Hinterkopf, dass auch noch Versandkosten anfallen, die aber wohl verschmerzbar sein dÃ¼rften.

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal mein Dank an lars fÃ¼r die Erstellung der Grafik!

Edit: gerade eben erreicht mich eine Mail des Shops, dass die Shirts mit der Grafik wohl nur in schwarz mÃ¶glich wÃ¤ren. Er erwÃ¤hnte irgendwas von einer Art Outline, die auf den anderen Farben dann sichtbar wÃ¤re. 

@ Lars: evtl. kÃ¶nntest Du an der Stelle erklÃ¤rend eingreifen oder den Entwurf fÃ¼r das schwarze Shirt mal auf die Farben blau, grÃ¼n und grau-meliert adaptieren, damit man sich das vorstellen kann. Wenn das jetzt zuviel wird oder nicht machbar wÃ¤re, dann wÃ¼rde er aber den Preis trotzdem nicht hÃ¶her setzen, wenn ein paar Shirts abbestellt werden.

SchÃ¶nes Wochenende!

VG
peru


----------



## MUD´doc (28. Juli 2012)

Aber sichi
Die Datei, die du von mir bekommen hast, ist ja in 3 Farben angelegt.
So kann der Drucker dann, anstatt den Grauwert der Illu bzw. Text (beim schwarzen Shirt) in einen Schwarzwert für die anderen T-Shirtfarben anlegen.

Alte Bilddatei gelöscht, hier die Neue (die obere Reihe ist die vorherige Motivdatei)


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2012)

Das Grün gefällt mir richtig gut. Aber das darf ich nicht bei der Arbeit anziehen. Wie würde denn das ganze in rot rüber kommen. Lars, sei doch bitte so nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (28. Juli 2012)

Kein Ding, gt-heini =]
Siehe oben... und da ich gemein bin, habe ich gleich 3 weitere Farbvarianten in Bild geworfen *grins*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Juli 2012)

Im Zweifelsfall sag ich dem Drucker er möchte Dich nochmal kontaktieren, ich denk nämlich er denkt er muss für die anderen T-Shirt Farben andere Druckfarben verwenden und dann wirds bei Siebdruck ja wieder teuer.... aber so wie ich da verstanden habe und so seh ist das ja nicht notwendig. Erklären ich ich es im allerdings nicht, dass müsste ein Profi machen...


----------



## tomasius (30. Juli 2012)

Sehr schoen. 

Ich haette gerne in Shirt in Groesse L.

Gruesse aus dem Urlaub! 

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

geoeff.net hat folgende Bild als Vorlage für die farbigen Shirts gesendet:




ansicht-farbig von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Für mich als Laie doch vollkommen i.O., oder? Was sagst Du, Lars?

Ein Foto des Musters wird dann wohl morgen oder übermorgen folgen.

@tom: Bestellung ist gebucht! Wenn keine expliziten Farbwünsche geäußert werden, dann bestelle ich die Shirts in schwarz! 

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## GT-Hinterland (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Peter,

ich würde auch ein Shirt Größe L in schwarz nehmen!
Sieht richtig gut aus

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2012)

Das Feuerwerk ist für Samstagabend auch organisiert!


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2012)

So, wie versprochen noch die GPS-Daten für das Treffen.

Einmal die Runde, die mountymaus führen wird.

Runde 1:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fboctkuzcsxxziua

Und dann noch die Runde, welche ich führen werde.

Runde 2:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wpyopyapedwnozhu

Bei der Runde 1 haben wir versucht, dass die meisten Anstiege nicht all zu heftig und auf guten Wegen zu fahren sind.

Runde 2 ist dann auch bergauf mit einigen Trails und entsprechenden Anstiegen versehen. Beide Runden sind zu schaffen. Mountymaus ist die Runde 1 am letzten Sonntag gefahren und hat dabei ihre Gesamtfahrleistung in diesem Jahr überboten. Sie ist zwar k.o., aber unversehrt, in Bad Karlshafen angekommen. 

Wir wollen versuchen, dass sich beide Gruppen ziehmlich zeitnah an den Aussichtspunkten treffen. Somit können wir viele schöne Gruppenfotos schießen. Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man sich immer wieder entscheiden kann, ob man es ruhiger angehen lassen will oder ob man ein paar Trails heizen möchte.

Eine Notfallrunde für Samstag mit ca. 28 km haben wir sicherheitshalber auch noch im Kopf. Hier ist der Waldautobahn-Anteil aber eigentlich zu hoch.

Die Runde für Sonntag werde ich am nächsten Wochenende mal checken.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mit einem Tag Verspätung ist nun das Mustershirt angekommen.

Ich bin ein bißchen verwundert, weil ich das Gefühl habe, das Muster ist gemacht mit einer Folie, nicht im Siebdruck. Fühlt sich an wie das Asterix / Oberhof Shirt...

Deshalb fahre ich morgen nochmal zu einer Druckerei in BT, die haben von vornherein gesagt, es mit einer geplotteten Folie zu drucken, da könnten wir uns auch evtl. noch nen Euro sparen.

Morgen treff ich dann allerdings def. die Entscheidung, so dass wir die Shirts rechtzeitig bekommen können.

Hier ein Bild, Farben sind wirklich schön, kommt auf dem Bild nicht so rüber:




DSC00066 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Für die Größenorientierung: ist ein B&C 190er Shirt und passt mir in M, normalerweise kauf ich L, da ich ja so unheimlich muskulös bin....

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (1. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus.
da ich ab morgen, gaaaanz früh auf dem Weg zu SiS bin hier nochmal zur Sicherheit:
Manni möchte 2 Shits, gerne Schwarz und Rot in 2 XL.

Danke sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. August 2012)

Auch wenn ich nicht aufschlagen werde, mehr dazu unten, bestelle ich ein Shirt in L (wenn Manni XL nimmt sollte ich mit L auskommen. Ansonsten nehme ich die Größe, die Peter nimmt.    ).

Ich werde nicht nach Bad Karlshafen kommen. Im August sieht mein Kalender ganz toll aus:
Jede Arbeitswoche 5 Tage in München
4./5. SIS => Manni & kingmoe, wir sehen uns!
12. Kindstaufe in der Familie
18.-26. Alpentour

Wenn ich dann noch am 11. nach Bad Karlshafen fahre ist das nicht ganz so schlau.


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht aufschlagen werde, mehr dazu unten, bestelle ich ein Shirt in L (wenn Manni XL nimmt sollte ich mit L auskommen. Ansonsten nehme ich die Größe, die Peter nimmt.    ).
> 
> Ich werde nicht nach Bad Karlshafen kommen. Im August sieht mein Kalender ganz toll aus:
> Jede Arbeitswoche 5 Tage in München
> ...



Das ist sehr schade, aber dafür haben alle vollstes Verständnis. Es gibt halt auch ein Leben außerhalb dieses Forums. 

Ich denke, dass es auch nicht sehr schlau gewesen wäre. Viel Spaß bei SiS und grüß alle, die ich kenne. Die anderen kannst Du unbekannter weise auch grüßen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

find ich auch schade, aber ich sehe es wie JÃ¶rg. Es ist nicht einfach, so was einfach zwischenrein zu schieben und das private Umfeld dafÃ¼r zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen. 

Auch von mir viel SpaÃ bei SIS und Deinen Touren!

T-Shirt Bestellungen sind angenommen. Ich fahr jetzt zum letzten Drucker und entscheide heute vormittag noch wer es nun macht. Da wir qualitÃ¤tsseitig mit ner geplottten Folie leben kÃ¶nnen, wird es wohl der Ã¶rtliche Drucker werden. Da hab ich auch kein Gerenne und der geringe Aufschlag fÃ¼r Versand entfÃ¤llt auch noch. Ich denke, wir werden wohl auch so bei ca. 17 â¬ und nicht 18â¬ + Versand rauskommen.

Edit: der Druck nennt sich Flexdruck....war wohl auch die Methode fÃ¼r die Asterix/Oberhof Shirts..

Ich schau auch nochmal wie die B+C ShirtgrÃ¶Ãen ausfallen im Vergleich zu M.

Bis dahin

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2012)

Ich brauche natürlich auch ein Shirt!!

1x Größe M, Farbe schwarz


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun nochmal die finale Bestell-Ansage für die Shirts.

*Bankdaten kommen an alle per PN.*

Drucker ist nun der vor Ort, nicht geoeff.net, da sie günstiger sind und auch im Flexdruck arbeiten. Siebdruck wäre nur mit 2 Farben möglich gewesen. Also Geld gespart und nix an Qualität verloren. Shirts sind diesselben.

In der Excel Tabelle könnt ihr auch noch den Druck eintragen und bitte genau prüfen. Die Bestellung ist *VERBINDLICH!!!*


Um die Shirt Bestellung abzuschliessen brauchen die Drucker bis Morgen, Freitag, 03.08, 11.00 Uhr spätestens die finale Bestellliste. Danach nehme ich keinerlei Bestellungen mehr entgegen!!!

Ich hänge die Tabelle nochmal an. Bitte prüft genau was drin steht und korrigiert ggfs. Tragt auch bitte ein, ob Druck vorne oder hinten. Tragt ihr beim Druck nichts ein, dann wird hinten bedruckt. Standardfarbe des Shirts wird schwarz sein, andere Farben lt. eurem Wunsch.

Bitte antwortet per PN oder an Mail Adresse in der PN. Wenn ihr nicht reagiert, dann bleibt alles so wie in der Tabelle geschrieben.

Da ich das Geld wegen der Kürze der Zeit vorschießen muss, bitte ich Euch auch die Bestellung verbindlich zu sehen. Ich möchte nicht auf den Kosten für mehrere Shirts sitzen bleiben.

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Kettentrumm (2. August 2012)

Hiho,

ich moechte mich kurzfristig noch fuer das GT-Treffen anmelden.

Nachdem ich mich im Oktober in Suedtirol am Knie verletzt hab und ich lange mit der Verletzung zu kaempfen hatte, dachte ich, dass ich es dieses Jahr wieder terminlich nicht schaffen werde, obwohl ich inzwischen wieder ein bissl Fahrrad fahren konnte.

Ich bin bis naechste Woche noch bis Donnerstagnacht/Freitag beruflich unterwegs und hoffe das ich am Freitag frueh genug zu Hause bin. Ich habs ja zum Glueck nicht soweit bis Bad Karlshafen.

Ich haette gerne auch ein T-Shirt in Groesse M, in schwarz, vorne bedruckt.

Ich hab hier an dem Rechner kein Excel, daher kann ich da nix eintragen.

[at] peru73: send mir bitte auch Deine Kontodaten

Ick freu mir

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. August 2012)

Super, dann bis zum Freitag in 8 Tagen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

1,2,3, vorbei. Die Bestellung wurde gerade eben aufgegeben. Nun ist dieses Thema auch abgeschlossen. Der Drucker hat versprochen, es auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig fertig zu bekommen, ihr müsst also nicht bangen...

Freut mich, dass doch insgesamt 24 Shirts zusammengekommen sind. 

Ein Hinweis noch an alle Besteller: ein relativ gut bekanntes und recht aktives Mitglied dieses Forums hat angeregt, unsere sprichwörtliche GT Gastlichkeit auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise - die hier nicht erwähnt werden kann, da es ja eine Überraschung werden soll -zu demonstrieren und dafür wäre ein Einsatz von den Bestellern in Höhe von ca. 1-1,5 notwendig.

Also wenn ich ihr Euch betiligen wollt - was ich seeehr nett fände, weil es eine schöne Geste ist- dann bitte beim Treffen bereithalten.

So jetzt dürft ihr bis zum Treffen grübeln.

Allen ein schönes WE und immer nen Handbreit Waldboden unter den Stollen!

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2012)

So, und hier die Runde für Sonntag.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mkstxqvndpmkizcj

Es sind zwar nur 20 km, aber dafür fahren wir nur ca. 6 km Asphalt bzw. Schotter. Da das neue Gesetz in Hessen noch nicht beschlossen ist, dürfen wir die restlichen Kilometer auch fahren. Was Euch da erwartet, könnt Ihr Euch sicherlich denken.


----------



## mountymaus (4. August 2012)

@Tom: Bitte vergiss nicht die Schürze mitzubringen...


----------



## Kruko (6. August 2012)

Das Treffen naht und die Wettervorhersage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000641003


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. August 2012)

...sehr gut, da hat man auch mehr Durst auf Bier!!!

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2012)

noch*4*
mal schlafen!!


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2012)

Weitere Vorbereitungen werden ab heute intensiviert!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2012)

noch *3 *
mal schlafen!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. August 2012)

Ach ja, ich werde mit meinem 94er Avalanche und meinem 90er Avalanche erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. August 2012)

> @Tom: Bitte vergiss nicht die Schürze mitzubringen...



Natürlich wird sie eingepackt! 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (8. August 2012)

Nun, wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr ganz traditionell - wie immer - einen BASAR machen  ?????


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. August 2012)

Basar wäre cool, ich kann aber nix mitbringen, Frau und Kind besetzen dieses Jahr die Plätze.....

.....aber KAUFEN ginge vielleicht noch irgendwo passt sicher noch was rein...

VG
peru


----------



## lyteka (9. August 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Das Treffen rückt ja immer näher und ich möchte rechtzeitig die letzten Details klären.
> 
> ...



Moin, 
ist für´s Treffen im allgemeinen noch etwas zu organisieren bzw. mitzubringen?


----------



## tomasius (9. August 2012)

> Deswegen hier nochmal eine kleine Liste, mit Dingen, die entweder als erledigt gekennzeichnet werden oder noch zu erledigen sind.
> 
> - Grillkohle: noch zu erledigen



Kohle kann ich noch einpacken. Vier Säcke?
Wird auch noch Holz gebraucht?

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (9. August 2012)

Habe eben 3 Tische und 6 Bänke geholt, Grill und Holz heute Nachmittag. Hoffe, dass es reicht.

Ich freue mich!!!!

Ach, ich werde morgen ab ca. 11:00 Uhr am Platz sein.


----------



## Ketterechts (9. August 2012)

Wir haben einen 10kg Sack Holzkohle im Auto .

Bikes wurden auch gerade schnell mal geputzt , damit sie dass Auto nicht einsauen und etwas vorzeigbarer sind .

Wir werden Morgen so gegen 10-11 Uhr hier aufbrechen und dann hoffentlich gut gen Norden kommen .

Wir freuen uns schon riesig darauf alte Bekannte und neue Verrückte zu sehen .

Gruss Benjamin , Kerstin und Nils


----------



## mountymaus (9. August 2012)

@all: Der Campingplatz hat von 13:00 Uhr -15:00 Uhr  Mittasgsruhe.
Anmelden ist möglich, doch es herrscht in dieser Zeit ein Fahrverbot.
Wir haben unser "Camp" ganz am Ende des Platzes. 
Ich denke, dass ihr mich/ uns nicht übersehen werdet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2012)

Hi,

also ich werd Morgen erst gegen 12 hier losfahren und wohl zw. 15-16 UHr dort sein. Hab gestern bis 2:50 das Rad der Freundin aufgebaut, deswegen muss ich heute mal ein bißchen früher schlafen und räum dann erst Morgen ein. Feuerfass muss ich auch noch holen.

T-Shirts sind gesichert, liegen im Golf. Ein XL (keine Ahnung welche Farbe) wurde leider vorne anstatt hinten bedruckt. Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu schlimm...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (9. August 2012)

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wetter und viel Vergnügen beim Treffen!


----------



## mountymaus (9. August 2012)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Wünsche euch ein schönes Wetter und viel Vergnügen beim Treffen!



Danke...

So, nun aber Feierabend mit der Packerei... Morgen geht es weiter...

NUR noch *1* mal schlafen!!!

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anreise bis dahin...


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß am WE!


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2012)

So! Es ist soweit, nun werde ich die letzten Brocken packen und dann ab nach Bad Karlshafen.


----------



## lyteka (10. August 2012)

Hi,
reise, wie "gewöhnlich", wieder erst Samstag morgens an.
Bring für´s Grillen mal echte Thüringer Roster mit...
Also, bis denne...


----------



## TigersClaw (10. August 2012)

Viel Spass beim Treffen.

Ich bin vielleicht näxtes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. August 2012)

Leute ich wünsche VIEL SPASS und nicht hinfallen, gell?


----------



## tomasius (10. August 2012)

Stau! So ein Mist.


----------



## cyclery.de (10. August 2012)

Ich wünsche auch allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß, gutes Wetter, nette Gespräche und viele schöne Bikes zum Bestaunen ... sprich eine GEILE ZEIT!

Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwann wird meine Zeit kommen und ich werde es auch mal zu einem Treffen schaffen. Würde mich ehrlich sehr freuen!!


----------



## cleiende (11. August 2012)

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen. Ich hab grad das Sensor für die Alpentour vorbereitet, 1x die kleine Inspektion bitte.....


----------



## Ketterechts (12. August 2012)

Sodele

Wir Drei sind auch gerade wieder in der Heimat angekommen .

Es war mal wieder ein super Wochenende in Bad Karlshafen - Wetter und Leute - alles perfekt .

Unser Dank gilt auch besonders Jörg und Insa für die Orga vor Ort und die tollen Touren - ich glaub ich krieg nen steifen Hals von meinem kleinen Mißgeschick , aber die Tour wars´alle Mal wert .

Vielen Dank nochmal und Grüsse an Alle 

Benjamin , Kerstin und Nils


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2012)

Es war uns wieder eine Ehre diese Veranstaltung organisiren zu dürfen. Es hat uns riesig gefreut euch an diesem Wochenende glücklich gemacht zu haben. 

Bilder von den Touren und der Tracks folgen die Tage. Morgen steht erstmal Tische und Grill zurück bringen an.


----------



## mountymaus (13. August 2012)

Ich möchte mich auch noch mal recht herzlich für die rege Teilnahme bedanken.   
Es hat mich riesig gefreut, euch wieder einmal unsere herrliche Bikeregion zu zeigen.
Hoffentlich gibt es im nächsten Jahr wieder ein Treffen!!

Wir sitzen hier momentan auf unserer Tarasse und lassen das Treffen noch einmal Revue passieren.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bildchen - 

Am Freitag angekommen und ersteinmal häuslich eingerichtet





Kurz vorm Tourstart am SAmstag - das Grinsen sagt alles 





Gabel testen und letzte Kippe bevor es losgeht





Das dauert





Kleines Päuschen mit Kaffee und Kuchen - kleine Runde





Frühstück am Sonntag - blauer Himmel und mächtig hell





Zwar "nur" gezogen worden am Samstag , aber der Hunger war gross





BASAR -  und ja , das Trikot soll angeblich XXL sein 





Die Fahrer der Sonntagsrunde





Abschluss mit Serpentinen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

also ich wollt mich nach dem Aufräumen auch nochmal melden und mich zuerst mal natürlich bei Insa und Jörg bedanken. Tolle Orga, absolut geile Streckenwahl (für DIESE Singletrails hätt ich dem Jörg auch mehr Waldautobahn/- und/oder Asphalt verziehen!!!!))) und natürlich ein top Brillantfeuerwerk!! Chapeau!!!! Aller Ehren wert!!!

Dann natürlich auch noch bei den entspannten Teilnehmern, die auch Jessi's Kleinen trotz Fremdfabrikat und eklatanter Fahrfehler nicht gelyncht haben)))

Ich, Jessi und Eric fanden es richtig toll, wir würden uns freuen, Euch in entspannter Runde nächstes Jahr wiederzusehen! 

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2012)

Ja, es war wieder mal ein wirklich schönes, entspanntes Wochenende. Sehr schöne Runde am Samstag! Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an Insa und Jörg!
Auf ein baldiges wiedersehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (14. August 2012)

Auch von mir noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön and Insa und Jörg! 
Das Wochenende war einfach perfekt: Nette Leute, traumhafte Touren, bestes Wetter und gut gekühltes Bier! 
Bemerkenswert fand ich auch, dass es diesmal sogar eine größere Starrgabelfraktion gab.  

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## lyteka (14. August 2012)

Spitzen Orga, super Touren, wahnsinnig verrückte und nette Leute, mega Wetter... kurz: ein richtig geiles Wochenende 
Vielen Dank an Insa und Jörg und Grüße an alle.
Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht mit euch. 

Ein Tipp an jene, welche im Vorfeld immer etwas zu "bärmeln" haben:
Einfach mal am *GT*-Forumstreffen teilnehmen...macht süchtig


----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. August 2012)

Ich fand es dieses Jahr auch wieder super.
Leute, Wetter, Touren usw.
Danke nochmal an Insa und Jörg.
Das das teilnehmen süchtig macht sehe ich an dem "zweiten Jörg",
Der sucht schon nach einem GT Avalanche 1.0 oder Karakoram


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2012)

Na dann bin ich demnächst mal auf die Fotos im "Zeigt her..."Thread gespannt. 

So, nun auch ein paar Fotos von mir.

Die Tour von Samstag.





Rasante Abfahrt: 









Sonntagsrunde:













Aufstellung zum Foto





Mehr in meinem Album...


----------



## MUD´doc (14. August 2012)

Erstmal einen *fetten *Gruß in die Runde!!!
War toll, euch mal alle in Real-Life kennen zulernen!
Hat viel Spaß gemacht und komme gerne wieder.
@ tomasius: Hättest am Sonntag meine Handgelenke fragen müssen ;] *wabbel wabbel*
@ lyteka: Hoffe, dir ging am nächsten Tag auch gut, nach dem Abgang am "Skywalk" 
@ Kettentrumm: das mittlere KB wieder gerade? 
@ Manni: der Holunder war echt lecker, den Obstler lass mal wech 
Last but not least:
@ Insa und Jörg: Schönen Dank an für dieses tolle Treffen. Sehen euch demnächst wieder


----------



## lyteka (15. August 2012)

Dieses Jahr waren es fast doppelt so viele aktive Fahrer gegenüber 2011, verteilt auf zwei sehr schönen Touren unterschiedlicher Länge


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2012)

Wir dürfen natürlich auch nicht vergessen uns bei Lars und Peter zu bedanken. Die Zwei haben uns T-Shirt-technisch einfach genial versorgt.


Ein paar Bilder habe ich dann auch noch...

Vor der Samstagstour, der eine hochkonzentriert, der andere völlig entspannt...










Warmfahren...Nils (im Anhänger) hat mehr Federweg als all die anderen!!! 






Starr unterwegs... 






Die kleine Samstagsrunde...






Nach der Tour...






Der Riesenhunger!!!! Man sieht, dass es schmeckt 






Die Frühaufsteher am Sonntag, Vorbereitung für das Frühstück...







Ein paar wenige Bilder noch in meinem Album: GT-Forumstreffen 2012!


----------



## lyteka (17. August 2012)

Hier einige weitere Impressionen vom GT-Treffen 2012

Lagerleben bzw. die "Ruhe vor dem Sturm" 





short track meets long run at Lug-ins-Land





Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohne... eine geniale Kombi


----------



## lyteka (20. August 2012)

Fortsetzung der Impressionen vom GT-Treffen 2012

"Große" Runde am Sollingturm...





... und am Weser-Sky-(flight)-walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

